# Blue legged centipede?



## Herp13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Would this species be a good beginner centipede? I have never kept one before and was just wondering. If they arn't then what species would you suggest?


----------



## Chilopet (Aug 3, 2006)

I have one and i love it.  Pretty easy going as far as centipedes go.  It dosent freak out when i open the lid to its cage.  I can even pick up its cage and he will just go about his business like nothing happened.  Mine stays buried in a tunnel he made during the days and comes out most every night around 7pm.  They are mid sized and not very aggressive.  I would say that they are very good for beginners.
my bluering http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/files/8/8/1/0/blueringed.jpg


----------



## 1945 (Aug 3, 2006)

nice!!:drool:


----------



## 1945 (Aug 3, 2006)

How Long Your “bule Leg”


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 3, 2006)

1945 said:
			
		

> How Long Your “bule Leg”


these are different then your "blue leg". these are Ethmostigmus species, from Africa.  they are one of the calmest centipedes i have found yet.

they can get a little nippy when their cage temp gets above 90*F, but when they are around 75*F they are *hard* to get to bite you. this pic is from winter time, iirc





i'm not saying you should put a centipede on your face... but it is a rather nice way of demonstrating my belief in the docility of this species


----------



## 1945 (Aug 3, 2006)

it's have more attack consciousness

build not small


----------



## Chilopet (Aug 3, 2006)

mine is about 4.5 inches


----------



## IguanaMama (Aug 4, 2006)

I really like that centipede, do you know who has them for sale?  Please pm me if you do.  I am looking for a "calm" one for my first.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 4, 2006)

swifty has captive hatched bluerings for sale. he calls them Scolopendra morsitans... but most of the dealers call the Ethmostigmus S. morsitans for some reason.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 4, 2006)

?&$%?$/%"$/, he only does US sales... great... Would someone actually get me some and send them here? How complicated can things be?!?!

 phil.


----------

